# Euros



## Cecilio

Hello everybody. I suppose in all languages the word for the European currency is the same: euro, written in the various writing systems. The pronunciation of this word depends on the different languages, this is obvious. And there is one more difference: in some languages, like Spanish or English, we use "euros" in the plural: 3 euros, 45 euros, but there are other languages where "euro" does not take the plural: 2 euro, 24 euro. How do you say the plural of "euro" in your language?


----------



## ronanpoirier

I speak `Portuguese and I pronounce it like "euru" and "eurus" in plural. 

I guess the languages which say 2 euro. 20 euro, are those which don't have plural or the ones which don't have the noun in plural after a determiner such as a numeral, article, adverb, etc.


----------



## Outsider

There was a thread about this in the culture forum, with some nice links on the official names of the euro. Here it is.
Teaser: no, it's not "euro" in every language.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's officially *avro*, which was coined by TDK, in Turkish. _(Europe: Avrupa) _TDK, the official regulator, suggests *ekü*_ (from French *écu*) _is synonymous with *avro*, but it's an archaic word and out-of-use these days.

*Euro*, however, is widely used in everyday speech. Media likes it even much more than *avro.

*We pronounce euro as it's in English. Some people find it absurd as no English-speaking country is in euro-zone so they usually prefer German pronunciation. It actually varies in pronunciation but it's sure that English pronunciation is the most common one.

It's always singular in Turkish.

1€=Bir euro
2€=İki euro

Note that *€ *goes after the price. Same goes for $, as well. (1$, 2$ etc.)


----------



## Whodunit

In German, there's no plural for the word "Euro" [oʏʁo] when we regard it as currency: 1 Euro, 4 Euro, 100 Euro, eine Million Euro.

Sometimes, humorously, the plural is used, but this is not standard German.


----------



## Cecilio

Outsider said:


> There was a thread about this in the culture forum, with some nice links on the official names of the euro. Here it is.
> Teaser: no, it's not "euro" in every language.



Oh yes, you're right... But apparently that thread was in the "English Only" forum, so I didn't notice it. If I had seen the title and the forum it was in, I would have thought it was only about English. I didn't see it at all in the culture forum.


----------



## Outsider

You're right, it was the English Only forum. 
No wonder I couldn't find it in my first search.


----------



## Hakro

There is an EU directive that euro shouldn't have plural form. As you can see, in most languages they use it anyway.

In Finnish, due to the peculiar construction of our language, the plural form "eurot" is used only when there's no number in front of it, for example "all the euros" = _kaikki eurot_.

If the number is mentioned, 3 euros or 45 euros, we use the singular partitive: _3 euroa, 45 euroa_.

And as in most continental countries, the symbol  €comes after the number: 3 €, 45 €, with a space between.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian we don't use the plural form, so _1 euro_, _5 euro_ &c. 
It's pronounced [æʋɾʊ] or [æʉɾʊ] (as though it's written 'auro').

This happens with most currency:

1) _1 dollar, 100 dollar_
2) _1 pund, 100 pund_

but

3 _1 krone_ (SEK, Swedish), _100 kronar_


----------



## Heba

I Arabic, it is يورو (Euro). It does not have a plural form.


----------



## avalon2004

In Greek it is spelt *ευρώ*, which is pronounced [*evró*] with the stress on the final syllable. It is _never_ pluralised (but if it was it would become ευρά through analogy I suppose). It is also indeclinable so "of the euro",for example, is simply *του ευρώ*.


----------



## Whodunit

The symbol is a € in German, and it is placed after the number plus a space:

1 €
100 €
7,99 €



Lemminkäinen said:


> 3 _1 krone_ (SEK, Swedish), _100 kronar_


 
Same in German:

1 Dollar - 40 Dollar
1 Pfund - 40 Pfund

BUT:
1 Kron*e* - 40 Kron*en*


----------



## Aleco

I am Norwegian and I pronoucne it like *Avro* (or with Norwegian letters) *Ævro*
A - like A in mAn
R - like Spanish R
O - almost like O in mOve


----------



## cherine

Heba said:


> I Arabic, it is يورو (Euro). It does not have a plural form.


It's pronounced yoro. As for the plural, it doesn't have in formal language, but in colloquial we say yorohat (long a) يوروهات


----------



## Cosol

In italian it is *euro*. The standard plural does not change, but as in german it is humorously *euri*.

In mandarin Chinese it is 欧元(ōu yuán). After any numbers it is like singular.


----------



## Cecilio

Cosol said:


> In italian it is *euro*. The standard plural does not change, but as in german it humorously *euri*.
> 
> In mandarin Chinese it is 欧元(ōu yuán). After any numbers it is like singular.



I'm surprised to see that there is a "humorous" plural of "euro" in German and Italian. I didn't expect something like that. Why is it humorous?


----------



## Kraus

In Italian* Euri *should be the regular plural of *euro*, but it sounds funny and dialectal. Actually, however, I like very much using it (as Accademia della Crusca recommended) and I don't get why that is a mistake.


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew it has two different forms: the proper one (decided by the Academia of the Hebrew Language) and the popular one. The proper form is little used and appears mainly in official documents etc. 

Proper form:
*אירו* - pronounced more or less _eiro_. It's derived from the Hebrew name of Europe (אירופה, _eiropa_).

Popular form:
*יורו* - pronounced more or less as in English.

Both forms never get the plural suffix (I suppose it's because it would sound awkward). 

The euro sign is written to the right of the number: שני יורו = 2€.


----------



## BlueWolf

Cecilio said:


> I'm surprised to see that there is a "humorous" plural of "euro" in German and Italian. I didn't expect something like that. Why is it humorous?



The EU decided that the name "Euro" had to be the same in both singular and plural. We Italians are almost the only ones who follow this stupid rule!


----------



## Cecilio

BlueWolf said:


> The EU decided that the name "Euro" had to be the same in both singular and plural. We Italians are almost the only ones who follow this stupid rule!



I don't know exactly, but maybe this EU regulation is only applied in banknotes and coins, to avoid the varius plural forms in the different languages. In Spanish it would be incredibly absurd to use "4 euro". Nobody would ever think of something like that.


----------



## Outsider

Have you guys read this, in the other thread?



> Because the s-less plurals had become "enshrined" in EU legislation, the Commission decided to retain those plurals in legislation, but the European Commission Translation Service strongly recommends that in all material generated by the Commission intended for the general public, "the natural plurals" of each language be used.


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
singular - euro (we have 7 cases and the other forms are eura, euru, eurem)
plural - eura (eur, eurům, eurech, eury)

The pronunciation of eu - a diphtong, e like in bed, u like in put.

Jana


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

Slovene:
singular: evro (similar like in Czech there are 6 cases and the other forms are: evra, evru, evra, pri evru, z evrom)
dual: evra (evrov, evroma, evra, pri evrih, z evroma)
plural: evri (evrov, evrom, evre, pri evrih, z evri)

The pronounciation of v sound is like v or like w, more or less depending on the preference of the speaker, but v is prefered.


----------



## zaigucis

In Latvia we use *eiro *forboth singular and plural, but it was long discussions.  Linguists wanted to use word - *eira*, because in Latvian there are no words whitch ends with *o*.


----------



## darnil

Cecilio said:


> I don't know exactly, but maybe this EU regulation is only applied in banknotes and coins, to avoid the varius plural forms in the different languages. In Spanish it would be incredibly absurd to use "4 euro". Nobody would ever think of something like that.


 
 (Unless you are from Sevilla, _pisha_)

Sorry! Inside joke: andalusians do not pronounce final -s.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, we say _eŭro_ and use the standard Esperanto plural: _eŭroj_.


----------



## Zsanna

In Hungarian *euró* is pronounced as 
*e* (like in g*e*t) 
*u* (like in p*u*t) 
*r* (no equivalent but say like *r*ed) 
*o* (like in th*ou*ght)

It is not in the plural (just like any other noun) if there is a term indicating its quatity  but it can have the "*k*" (suffix of the plural), just like any other noun, if it is used alone meaning several of it.


----------



## Saluton

Russian: евро (y*e*vro), both in the singular and in the plural. The word is derived from Европа ('Yevr*o*pa', Europe).


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> In Greek it is spelt *ευρώ*, which is pronounced [*evró*] with the stress on the final syllable. It is _never_ pluralised (but if it was it would become ευρά through analogy I suppose). It is also indeclinable so "of the euro",for example, is simply *του ευρώ*...


...which is very bad Greek. I don't know who's the genius or the mastermind behind the naming, but in order to be grammatically correct it should have been *«Ευρώο»* [evˈrɔ.ɔ] (neut. nom. sing.),  *«Ευρώα»* [evˈrɔ.a] (neut. nom. pl.), *«Ευρώου»* [evˈrɔ.u] (neut. gen. sing.) etc, it's fully declinable.

*«Ευρώ»* means nothing, and although *«Ευρώο»* is a neologism too, it does mean something, it's a nominalised adjective with the meaning of _pertaining to Europe_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

In Sardinia we use the neologism "euros", while in Italian "euro" at singular; and not "euri" at plural, which is considered wrong, even if some people use it.

*Sardinian : *
_1000 € = milli euros
100 € = chentu euros
10€  = deghe euros_

*Italian : *
_1000 € = mille euro
100 € = cento euro
10€  = dieci euro_


*P.S.*
Before the Euro, with the Italian "Lira", Sardinian language curiously never used the word "Lira", but "Francu" (plural "Francos").

So :
_
Una lira = unu francu
Mille lire = milli francos
Duecento lire = duchentos francos_

etc.etc.


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan:*

1€ = *un euro *['ɛw.ɾu]
10€ = *deu euros *['ɛw.ɾus]


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*

евро (evro) ['ɛvrɔ]_ neuter gender, singular_
евра (evra) ['ɛvra]_ plural_


----------



## velisarius

There's a joke (diminutive) plural in Greek too: _ευρουλίνια. _


----------



## Awwal12

Saluton said:


> Russian: евро (y*e*vro), both in the singular and in the plural. The word is derived from Европа ('Yevr*o*pa', Europe).


It should be additionally noted that "евро" simply belongs to the class of loanwords ending in -o and -e; all of these are indeclinable and have no distinct plural forms.


----------



## nimak

velisarius said:


> There's a joke (diminutive) plural in Greek too: _ευρουλίνια. _



We also have the diminutive plural form еврулиња (evrulinja) [ɛv'ruliɲa]


----------

